
Google Employees Are Quitting Over the Company’s Secretive China Search Project - tareqak
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/carolineodonovan/google-project-dragonfly-employees-quitting
======
tareqak
Here is the same story from The Intercept yesterday:
[https://theintercept.com/2018/09/13/google-china-search-
engi...](https://theintercept.com/2018/09/13/google-china-search-engine-
employee-resigns/) .

I found this article from a link inside the `IBM's post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17991450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17991450)
(thanks `IBM).

~~~
dang
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17980424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17980424)

------
IBM
A new update in the Dragonfly story:
[https://theintercept.com/2018/09/14/google-china-
prototype-l...](https://theintercept.com/2018/09/14/google-china-prototype-
links-searches-to-phone-numbers/)

------
ddtaylor
Cancel culture doesn't work.

------
prolikewh0a
Only 7? What about the other employees? It seems Software Engineers are
extremely amoral and are at direct fault for putting us directly in society's
privacy & censorship problem in the first place, with no care because the
paycheck, QC35's, and a mini australian shepherd is more important than
questioning what they're making.

~~~
kgwxd
If everyone quit their job because of a moral dilemma, no one would be
working, especially in tech (children make the parts for the things we build
on and for). Quitting just opens the door for another employee. That employee
may or may not care about the issue. The person that just quit did care and
was in a better position to actually make a change. They're supposed to
strike, not quit.

~~~
awgneo
How often do tech people actually strike?

~~~
kgwxd
Not enough, they just seem to quit. Maybe because it's so easy for them to
find another job compared to other fields.

